# My ambitious goals for the year:



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

It's the end of February, and I always try to set my year's major goals by now. 

This year I want to make everyone in my family something knit(a sweater), something woven (sets of kitchen towels I think!) and a pair of socks. 

I have on my list:

Mom- it was my maternal grandmother who always handmade my sisters and I a sweater each year. I think it'll be special, and it'll be my first one to work on (would love to send it to her for Mother's Day!) 

Here's the pattern I'm thinking of trying:
















http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grey-dolman-cardigan

Whatcha think? 

Dad- never got a "nanny sweater" and has lost 50 lbs and looks fabulous (is training for marathoning I think!). I would like to make him a sweater like this, but a little less... Busy? Pattern suggestions welcome!!









Baby sister- 17 years old. I wanna do something for her that she'll actually wear often, not just a pretty frilly special occasion thing. Suggestions/ideas?

Older sis/BIL/baby Xavier- sis and her man like retro-ish, button or zip chunky sweaters. Xavi will be 1 in November, and is the most styley baby on the block.

And of course, my darling Steve. I'd like to do a nice "dressy" sweater for him, or maybe one like the one for my dad for everyday wearing. 

Total is 6 adult sweaters, and something baby. I have 10 months. Is it possible? Am I too ambitious? The weaving is so fast it will be done in a sitting or two, and socks travel with me (we deliver vegetables for our CSA)

I'm trying to set all the patterns into my rav library, and I'm putting this here so y'all can hold me accountable. 

I so appreciate all your encouragement, advice and experience.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I am an experienced knitter, and can knit a extra large sweater in about a week, and I knit both socks at the same time on circular needles in a little over a week. As you have found, weaving goes fast....after warping. As a beginner, I would double or triple the time needed to knit something, because life happens, and you are a very busy lady anyway. 

So to answer your question, yes it is doable, but ambitious.

Jacki


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I also thought of something else. There is a wonderful book titled "Weave Knit Wear", which combines weaving and knitting. Can't think of the author, and the book is not handy at the moment, but the title alone should bring it up.

The author is a member of Ravelry group Rigid Heddle Looms, and the book is discussed there.

Jacki


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very ambitious indeed! That first sweater may be a bear. It's huge and could get really boring to knit. I don't doubt you can do this, you can do it all but you better get cracking on the first one if you want to get it done in time, then go through your list and prioritize and then just start.

Please keep us posted on your progress, with pictures.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You certainly ARE ambitious! Methinks Lexie has been spending a little time searching Rav for patterns. I love that first one especially!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Mw- do you have a better suggestion for mi madre? She wants something she can wear over a blouse to work or out to the movies etc. Nothing too light (in Canada...), but not super heavy either. No closed front, buttons maybe.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Kas- today's plan change left me without distraction. Call me a little OCD, but... *whistles like its no big deal*


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lexie, I really like that first one, alot!
It's worked up on 7's, in worsted, so while it might get a bit tedious, I think yarn choice will make the difference. Go for something squishy! I can tackle anything as long as the yarn is squishy, lol!:happy2:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Here are two of the less terrifying and more sensible (for me to knit) ideas I have for a dad sweater:

My first choice:














http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alyn

Another one to consider:







http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saranac


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Debi- I'm going to be talking to our favorite yarn shop owner about it! My mother will properly care for any type of fiber, so it really opens up the options...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

> Is it possible? Am I too ambitious?


I think that would be awesome to accomplish all of that in 10 months! For me....it would be a dream~ I would have to turn into an octopus with four sets of needles going at the same time. haha


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

(Our poor yarn shop girl didn't know what she was getting into when she was kind enough to answer me a question... Mucho amor Kelsey <3 !)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

A recommendation on the one for Mom. If you go for an Alpaca fiber, make sure it is a blend that is more wool than Alpaca. The 'paca has no memory, and that is already an over sized sweater. It will continue to expand in size, unless you have like a 70/30 blend. With the 'paca being the 30.
I'm just letting you know this, as a nice 'paca blend would be really yummy in that sweater, IMHO.:happy2:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You can do it Lexi ... and I think that pattern for your Mom is gorgeous! And the 1st pattern is the 2nd post of patterns for Dad.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Lexie, you can do it! In just under a year, I have knit 5 adult sweaters, one shrug and a baby sweater. Oh, and I learned to knit (as in I knit my first stitch) in November of 2012 so it's not like I have decades of experience.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

You guys are all awesome! Special thanks for sharing BBC, I look at everyone here like lifelong Knitter's, pros if you will. 

I'm SUPER excited. I have a million and fifty questions (right Kelsey?)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lexi I didn't mean to poopoo your ideas. I like that sweater for your mom, and admittedly I didn't look at any of the details. I answer a lot of posts on the fly at work. Go for it! The only other thing you might want to look into is maybe something lacy? Assuming your mom is about my age and is living with hot flashes, something with holes yet made of a nice warm fiber might be a thought.

I really like that first sweater (of the second post) for your father. This one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cobblestone-pullover. I made for my son a few years back. I used hand spun yarn. The designer Jared Flood has some really nice designs. He has his own website Brooklyn Tweed also the name of his company https://www.brooklyntweed.com I've been following him for years, since he was a student. His blog is great too, also by the same name.

I'll check my pattern collections and see what I have


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, Lexie! You go for it, girl. That's quite a goal but if you set your mind to it, I bet you could accomplish it!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok! I've decided to definitely do that one for my mama. I need some yard suggestions. I want natural fibers- My mother is the only person who will actually take care of something! I'd love something soooooft and warm, but not too much halo. Also, I need 2400yards, so less than premium prices are appreciated however I'll spend a bit to get what I want. 

I like the Mirasol Sulka Nina (in words at least), and the pattern suggests

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/berroco-ultra-alpaca

Thanks guys!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm all over that Mirasol! It has silk in it as well, yummy, yummy!:nanner:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

My baby sister weighed in, I think with a winner for herself!
















http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eased-bulky-version

Looks like it'll knit up fast, and is SUPER SIMPLE! Yahoo!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I REALLY like that one.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I do too!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, mother has decided the grey cardi will probably not suit her. I logged her into my rav account and told her to pick things lol


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

It's not on Ravelry, but I think this is pretty... Honeycomb Aran pattern. 









https://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-P-CLASSICWOOLWORSTED-K-HoneycombAran.pdf


----------

